# Экструзия диска L5-S1



## Zebra-Natalie (15 Мар 2022)

Доброго всем дня! 
История следующая - пол женский, 36 лет, рост 164, вес 61 кг. 
09.03.2022 по мрт была обнаружена грыжа  поясничного отдела. Жалобы возникли задолго до этого. До мая 2021 года были тянущие боли в пояснице при занятии спортом (силовые нагрузки с весом до 15 кг), поднятии тяжестей различной этиологии. В мае прошлого года произошёл срыв (были 2 поездки в другие города, с длительными пешими прогулками, помощь в огороде с поливом, а также спорт). Срыв был похож на защемление седалищного нерва. Первые сутки я не могла даже встать на ноги, не говоря о том, чтобы дойти до туалета. Из медикаментозной терапии был Мовалис, Мидокалм и Мильгамма. На третий день начала ходить и примерно через месяц прошла чувствительная боль. Я перешла на мягкий спорт - растяжка, пилатес, мрф. В декабре 2021 вернулись тянущие боли в пояснице. Изредка возникает чувство покалывания в стопе. На носочках и пятках хожу. По мрт рекомендована операция, но по клинике нейрохирург пока направил на физлечение (магнит, лазер, ударно-волновая терапия), лфк, бассейн и вести охранительный образ жизни. 
Хотелось бы получить комментарии и возможно рекомендации по моему случаю. 

Прилагаю фото


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2022)

@Zebra-Natalie, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## aav239 (16 Мар 2022)

Ну он все правильно сделал: если не поможет и опять прижмет, тогда и прооперирует, в этом нет ничего страшного, немного купирует то место в котором она вылезла, потом месяц в корсете проходите, и 3 месяца на восстановление и надюсь забудете об этом.


----------



## Zebra-Natalie (16 Мар 2022)

@aav239, насколько я поняла, вы оперировали в ноябре грыжу. Как шло восстановление? Как сейчас состояние?


----------



## aav239 (17 Мар 2022)

Месяц в корсете - домашние условия.
Второй месяц - бассейн регулярно.
 Потом с каждым днем чувствуешь медленное, уверенное прибавления силы.
На третий месяц - уверенность в движениях на 100%


----------



## Кати (17 Мар 2022)

Zebra-Natalie написал(а):


> @aav239, насколько я поняла, вы оперировали в ноябре грыжу. Как шло восстановление? Как сейчас состояние?


Задайте вопросы врачам форума , как выше написали . Про после операции -почитайте реаб-тация 6,7 на этом же форуме. Все разные и восстановление пойдет у всех по своему. Кто-то  сесть три месяца не может ,носки толком надеть , а кто-то в волейбол играет .  Операция не избавит Вас от заболевание. Образ жизни придется менять нужна Вам операция или нет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Мар 2022)

Где остальные снимки МРТ, в том числе  поперечные срезы?


----------

